# POLLARD - 1959 Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 24, 2017)

It's quite rare today to see any Pollard.  I found this one 25 yrs ago hanging in a bike store up in Canada.  It was frame / fork so I fitted it with all the right components.  All original paint with Nervex Pro lug set "rare"!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 24, 2017)

kind of obvious comment, but really nice lugwork and paint


----------

